# Installer IE 9 sur Mountain Lion



## granny38 (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir le dernier IMAC, (Mountain Lion) et j'ai firefox comme navigateur, or j'ai des soucis depuis quelques jours pour mettre des video youtube, je ne peux mettre que les liens, Quelqu'un m'a conseiller d'installer IE9.

Puis-je installer IE9 sans avoir de problèmes et garder quand même firefox ?

Merci de bien vouloir me répondre.

granny38


----------



## gmaa (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
Tu peux installer tous les navigateurs que tu veux...


----------



## Larme (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonne chance pour installer IE9 sans rien faire d'autre...
Va falloir passer par du CrossOver ou affilié, de la virtualisation ou du dualboot via BootCamp...


----------



## gmaa (16 Janvier 2013)

Mais oui *IE9*!...


----------



## Larme (16 Janvier 2013)

Note que je pense que Google Chrome devrait LARGEMENT pouvoir être capable d'uploader des vidéos sur Youtube qui appartient à Google, ou alors, c'est que y'a un problème.
Et donc, pas besoin de passer par Internet Explorer.


----------



## granny38 (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci gmaa et Larme,  quelqu'un m'a indiqué la marche à suivre pour mettre un enregistrement youtube sur un forum, pour le moment cela fonctionne.

Merci pour votre aide mais ce que vous m'expliquez c'est du chinois pour moi, désolée de vous avoir dérangé.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2013)

[En addition. 'Internet Explorer 9' est un programme Windows, aucune chance de l'installer _directo_ sur un Mac. D'où l'exclamatif de *gmaa*. 

*Larme* vous signale bien les deux grandes options possibles :

-  soit Installer Windows carrément sur votre Mac (c'est possible, et il y a plusieurs options pour cela), mais c'est une solution lourde pour utiliser un seul logiciel windows comme 'Internet Explorer 9', et onéreuse de surcroît, car il faut payer la licence du disque d'installation de 'Windows'.

- soit utiliser des logiciels malins qui sont capables de faire fonctionner des programmes 'Windows' isolément sur un Mac, sans que le système 'Windows' lui-même soit installé. Les 2 plus notoires sont 'CrossOver' (payant) et 'PlayOnMac' (gratuit). Mais aucun des 2 ne supporte actuellement 'Internet Explorer 9'.

Si vous avez vraiment besoin d'Internet Explorer sur votre Mac (et j'admets qu'il existe quelques cas où l'emploi de ce navigateur Windows est requis), la solution la plus facile est de télécharger gratuitement PlayOnMac et de l'installer sur votre Mac. Vous avez ensuite la possibilité, dans la fenêtre d'options de ce logiciel, d'installer directement 'Internet Explorer 8' qui marche bien avec 'PlayOnMac' (à noter : 'CrossOver', payant, ne supporte pas mieux qu'Internet Explorer 7 actuellement, et en plus ça ratatouille avec la dernière mise-à-jour de 'CrossOver'...!).]

_Ditto_ {*Larme*} : pour ce qui est de mettre en ligne à partir d'un Mac des vidéos sur 'YouTube', aucun besoin cela dit de passer par 'Internet Explorer'. Les navigateurs Mac font le travail sans difficulté.]


----------

